# Hapkido?



## pgianni8 (Jul 26, 2004)

Two Questions I am looking into taking Hapkido Lessons in Santa Monica, CA. With a guy named Bong Soo Han, I know nothing of martial arts and if anyone can give me some feedback is this a good teacher or good school. Thank you, and 
 Secondly if you have two guys in a Ultimate Fighting challenge and ones a master of Hapkido and the other is whatever? who's gonna win. I always hear about JiuJitsu and that it depends on the person but I just want an answer if you had to give a winner in this situation, how effective is Hapkido compared to the other (Bruce LEE) Kung Fu, Jeet Kun Do and whatever else is comparable...

  thank to anyone who take the time to respond.


----------



## L Canyon (Jul 26, 2004)

Do a search on this site, and pick up "Zen in the Martial Arts", and you will see that Han is pretty much a "living legend". His studio has been there on Santa Monica Blvd just west of Centinela for almost 30 years.

 I don't think he teaches much "hands on" himself anymore, as he's got to be close to 70.

 Of of his senior black belt students, Thomas Yi, has opened MuDo Hapkido on Ocean Park Blvd. in Santa Monica. A buddy of mine, Larry Novick teaches Aikido there. He also studied with Han, and said he was one of the best he has ever seen, without a doubt.

 Hapkido has a good amount of joint locks, so you'd get the ju-jitsu influence.

 I suggest that you go watch a class. Randy


----------



## Shogun (Jul 26, 2004)

> Two Questions I am looking into taking Hapkido Lessons in Santa Monica, CA. With a guy named Bong Soo Han, I know nothing of martial arts and if anyone can give me some feedback is this a good teacher or good school. Thank you, and
> Secondly if you have two guys in a Ultimate Fighting challenge and ones a master of Hapkido and the other is whatever? who's gonna win. I always hear about JiuJitsu and that it depends on the person but I just want an answer if you had to give a winner in this situation, how effective is Hapkido compared to the other (Bruce LEE) Kung Fu, Jeet Kun Do and whatever else is comparable...
> 
> thank to anyone who take the time to respond.


It does depend on the person. But I'll try to answer the best I can about MMA fights. The runner-up in several UFC's was Patrick smith. He held a Shodan in Hapkido. Gary Goodridge's primary MA is Kuk Sool Won, a Korean style similar to Hapkido. Altough he is not without his losses, he has gone undefeated  several times. But on the flip side, he is a huge, determined, animal. Hapkido is a good primary art, as it was developed for self defense. but in the end, if you wanna be go(o)d in the UFC, Pride, King of the cage, etc you gotta/should learn BJJ, Pankration, shootfighting, Chute Boxe, or one of the many MMA styles. The days of style vs style is over. now the business is geared towards individuals.

I'd try posting on the Hapkido threads. Maybe even private message some of the people. 

good luck.

PS Bong Soo Han is basically the reason Hapkido made it to America. He was the talent behind "Billy Jack", a tv show about a Cowboy MAist in the 70's


----------



## bdparsons (Jul 27, 2004)

FYI:

"Billy Jack" was a movie not a TV show, with two sequels "Thr Trial of Billy Jack" and "Billy Jack Goes to Washington". Absolutely horrendous acting and plots, but with pretty decent MA fight scenes in the first two movies. The city park scene in "Billy Jack" with "I'm gonna take my right foot and wop you on that side of your face, and you know what?" is considered a classic MA film scene. Bong Soo Han doubled for Tom Laughlin in virtually every fight scene.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## pgianni8 (Jul 27, 2004)

thank you for the responses so far, I went to a class this morning it was a pretty intensive workout, I also drove by another place that was called Hwarangdo and the sign called it the original Korean Martial Art and the most complete, is this similar to Hapkido, better or worse in what ways????

 thanks again


----------



## Bob D. (Jul 27, 2004)

Forget that  particular Hwa rang do school. IMHO a waste of time. Bang Soo Han's good for basic Hapkido, very old school, good for basic self defence but in the long run you'll be looking elsewhere. I know a few of his second degrees that have moved on. Great fundamentals but I was suprised how little they knew.  It really depends what exactly your expecting to get out of it. Try a few schools...lord knows there's enough in West L.A. and don't sign any contracts till your sure.
Good luck, Bob


----------



## kwanjang (Jul 29, 2004)

pgianni8 said:
			
		

> ...if you have two guys in a Ultimate Fighting challenge and ones a master of Hapkido and the other is whatever? who's gonna win. I always hear about JiuJitsu and that it depends on the person but I just want an answer if you had to give a winner in this situation, how effective is Hapkido compared to the other (Bruce LEE) Kung Fu, Jeet Kun Do and whatever else is comparable...
> 
> thank to anyone who take the time to respond.



IMHO, the best MAN (regarless of what art he trains in) will win, and winning depends on many things... some of them have little to do with actual fighting skills.  I have seen people with limited skills win over highly skilled practitioners, simply because the loser did not have what it takes to finish a fight.


----------



## American HKD (Jul 29, 2004)

Greeting,

Lets clarify some basic thoughts. Martials Arts is for self protection and the protection of others if you can do that your a winner.

One person in the ring with another is sport unless were talking about a death match or something.

Real Martial Artists don't want to fight or look for them, but have the skills nessasary to defend themselves. 

Hapkido will give you those skills and more the rest is sport for what it's worth.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 30, 2004)

> FYI:
> 
> "Billy Jack" was a movie not a TV show, with two sequels "Thr Trial of Billy Jack" and "Billy Jack Goes to Washington". Absolutely horrendous acting and plots, but with pretty decent MA fight scenes in the first two movies. The city park scene in "Billy Jack" with "I'm gonna take my right foot and wop you on that side of your face, and you know what?" is considered a classic MA film scene. Bong Soo Han doubled for Tom Laughlin in virtually every fight scene.
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah. it was a movie huh? Since there was so many of them (what, 3?) I get it confused with a tv show. either way it sucked. jk. or am I?


----------

